# Electric stove not switching on



## sarriaj (Aug 21, 2016)

Our electric insulation stove just malfunctioned. It does not give any sign of power when plugged. I tried opening it and check for any broken connections inside but everything seems fine internally. I really don't know how to fix it. Did anyone encounter such problem?


----------



## pcride (Jan 29, 2016)

It's probably the main board


----------

